# showbiz



## wil (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi there

my family and i are looking to relocate to silver coast with the intention of running our own bar with cabaret. Just wondered if there was enough uk expats to market this idea as the expats are what we would like to cater to. If silver coast is not a particularly good area could anyone recommend anywhere else.
Thank you for your time

wil


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Wil,
In my opinion the Silver coast is crying out for expat entertainment, there really is nothing apart from one small Irish bar and he is crammed all year round. I honestly believe that whoever takes the first step is going to be a very rich person. The main place to consider is Nazare.


----------



## wil (Mar 5, 2009)

silvers said:


> hi wil,
> in my opinion the silver coast is crying out for expat entertainment, there really is nothing apart from one small irish bar and he is crammed all year round. I honestly believe that whoever takes the first step is going to be a very rich person. The main place to consider is nazare.


hi silvers

thankyou so much for taking time to reply. I was very much hoping to hear from you as we noticed how much time and effort u put in trying to answer everyones queries very kind of you. We will now roll up our sleeves and start looking into this a lot deeper. I did a performance a few years ago at vilamora and really loved what i saw. We have been umming and awing ever since so once again thanks for the reply. If we can make it happen u will be guest of honour.

Thanks silvers

wil


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Wil,
If you need any help, please ask.
James


----------



## wil (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hi james*



silvers said:


> thanks wil,
> if you need any help, please ask.
> James


hi james

its me again, taking you up on your kind offer. I hope to come out to silvercoast for a week or so in september to have a look at propertys etc. I wondered if you knew of any cheap b&b's around as i am not treating this as a holiday so i don't really want to be staying in all inclusive hotels etc. Hope you and your family are well. Thanks in anticipation.

Kind regards

wil


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Wil,
I will find you somewhere you will like. Can you give me some idea of maximum budget per night?
James


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We stayed at the Hotel termas de piedade, in Alcobaca. It is currently at 50 euros per night for a room for two.


----------



## wil (Mar 5, 2009)

silvers said:


> We stayed at the Hotel termas de piedade, in Alcobaca. It is currently at 50 euros per night for a room for two.



That sounds perfect. Do they have a website where I can book online or something?


----------



## wil (Mar 5, 2009)

wil said:


> That sounds perfect. Do they have a website where I can book online or something?



Oh its ok I think I found it. sorry


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Compare Hotels and Prices from Top Hotel Reservation Sites


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Also please notice that the hotel will be undergoing works in September, they are warning of noise between 9am and 6pm. If this is a problem please let me know and I will find an alternative.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Wil,
You have a pm.
^^^^^up there....look!


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, if you are looking to start a business like a bar or club, Silver Coast is definably the best area for you due to low offer. If you go to the Algarve you will find plenty of competition.
drop me a line as I may have 2 places that mite interest you.
kind regards
Paul


----------

